# History of the Pipe Wrench



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The pipe wrench which is one of the most popular wrenches to date was issued a patent in 1869 by a man named Daniel C Stillson. Once the patent was granted Stillson went from plumbing company to plumbing company in hopes of getting his dream recognized. 

He has no luck until he brought his idea to a heating and piping company called Walworth. He suggested that the company use these pipe wrenches for screwing piping together. Before pipe wrenches came along companies would use a set of tongs made by a blacksmith with serrated ends. The owner of the Walworth Company, James Walworth liked the idea and told Stillson to create a prototype that would twist the pipe or break the wrench. The prototype Stillson made twisted the pipe. 

The pipe wrench was a huge success and Stillson was paid an estimated $ 80,000 in royalties before he died. Pipe wrenches are available in 10 inches, 14 inches, 18 inches, 24 inches, 36 inches and 48 inches. There are two types of pipe wrenches either the steel or aluminum. The Stillson pipe wrench is an adjustable wrench that was created for the use of changing soft iron pipes and fittings with round shapes. The shape of the wrench allowed the tool to rock the pipe back and forth until it came loose. Another name for pipe wrench is also a plumber wrench.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here are two my grandfather passed down to me !! Not as old as that one tho. One is a trimo brand


----------

